# L'interista medio



## 7vinte (9 Ottobre 2018)

In vista derby, la conversazione con un mio amico interista mi ha spinto ad aprire questo topic. Premetto, ci sono un sacco di interisti sportivi, ma volevo parlarvi dell'interistadell'interista medio. Esso sa spesso solo lamentarsi degli arbitri, anche quando non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, anzi. Per non parlare delle cavolate che usano per parlar male del Milan. E nella loro testa loro sono i favoriti, anche quando avevano Medel titolare. Ecco, in sintesi, la mia conversazione:
"Elliot? È un fondo speculativo, non c'è progetto, è un fallimento economico e sportivo. Il Milan è pieno di debiti, quando Elliot venderà li rivorrà, 400 milioni. Maldini? Che garanzia, ha avuto un mazzo di soldi per fare il falso. Gazidis? Si vede l'Arsenal... Champions? Il posto dell'Inter è certo, il Milan arriverà sesto. Il Milan non può permettersi campioni anche con la CL, e non so se verrà riscattato Higuain. L'Inter se invece va in Champions prende due Campioni. Suning è molto più ricco e maestoso di Elliot. Il progetto Inter è solido e ambizioso, al Milan non esiste".

Delirio puro...


----------



## Cataldinho (9 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In vista derby, la conversazione con un mio amico interista mi ha spinto ad aprire questo topic. Premetto, ci sono un sacco di interisti sportivi, ma volevo parlarvi dell'interistadell'interista medio. Esso sa spesso solo lamentarsi degli arbitri, anche quando non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, anzi. Per non parlare delle cavolate che usano per parlar male del Milan. E nella loro testa loro sono i favoriti, anche quando avevano Medel titolare. Ecco, in sintesi, la mia conversazione:
> "Elliot? È un fondo speculativo, non c'è progetto, è un fallimento economico e sportivo.* Il Milan è pieno di debiti, quando Elliot venderà li rivorrà, 400 milioni.* Maldini? Che garanzia, ha avuto un mazzo di soldi per fare il falso. Gazidis? Si vede l'Arsenal... Champions? Il posto dell'Inter è certo, il Milan arriverà sesto. Il Milan non può permettersi campioni anche con la CL, e non so se verrà riscattato Higuain. L'Inter se invece va in Champions prende due Campioni. Suning è molto più ricco e maestoso di Elliot. Il progetto Inter è solido e ambizioso, al Milan non esiste".
> 
> Delirio puro...



Basta fermarsi gia qui 

Comunque concordo sul fatto che sovente sovrastimano le loro potenzialità. Quest anno hanno una squadra discreta, e una rosa sicuramente attrezzata per rimanere nei primi 4 posti, ma ho sentito loro tifosi convinti di essere allo stesso livello della juve.


----------



## koti (9 Ottobre 2018)

Sei dai un'occhiata al loro forum son tutti così.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In vista derby, la conversazione con un mio amico interista mi ha spinto ad aprire questo topic. Premetto, ci sono un sacco di interisti sportivi, ma volevo parlarvi dell'interistadell'interista medio. Esso sa spesso solo lamentarsi degli arbitri, anche quando non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, anzi. Per non parlare delle cavolate che usano per parlar male del Milan. E nella loro testa loro sono i favoriti, anche quando avevano Medel titolare. Ecco, in sintesi, la mia conversazione:
> "Elliot? È un fondo speculativo, non c'è progetto, è un fallimento economico e sportivo. Il Milan è pieno di debiti, quando Elliot venderà li rivorrà, 400 milioni. Maldini? Che garanzia, ha avuto un mazzo di soldi per fare il falso. Gazidis? Si vede l'Arsenal... Champions? Il posto dell'Inter è certo, il Milan arriverà sesto. Il Milan non può permettersi campioni anche con la CL, e non so se verrà riscattato Higuain. L'Inter se invece va in Champions prende due Campioni. Suning è molto più ricco e maestoso di Elliot. Il progetto Inter è solido e ambizioso, al Milan non esiste".
> 
> Delirio puro...



Ti assicuro che lo juventino nato del post calciopoli è molto, ma molto peggio.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In vista derby, la conversazione con un mio amico interista mi ha spinto ad aprire questo topic. Premetto, ci sono un sacco di interisti sportivi, ma volevo parlarvi dell'interistadell'interista medio. Esso sa spesso solo lamentarsi degli arbitri, anche quando non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, anzi. Per non parlare delle cavolate che usano per parlar male del Milan. E nella loro testa loro sono i favoriti, anche quando avevano Medel titolare. Ecco, in sintesi, la mia conversazione:
> "Elliot? È un fondo speculativo, non c'è progetto, è un fallimento economico e sportivo. Il Milan è pieno di debiti, quando Elliot venderà li rivorrà, 400 milioni. Maldini? Che garanzia, ha avuto un mazzo di soldi per fare il falso. Gazidis? Si vede l'Arsenal... Champions? Il posto dell'Inter è certo, il Milan arriverà sesto. Il Milan non può permettersi campioni anche con la CL, e non so se verrà riscattato Higuain. L'Inter se invece va in Champions prende due Campioni. Suning è molto più ricco e maestoso di Elliot. Il progetto Inter è solido e ambizioso, al Milan non esiste".
> 
> Delirio puro...



Perdonami ma la colpa è tua che ti metti a parlare di calcio con un interista 
In quanto milanista è come se Martin Scorsese si mettesse a parlare di cinema con Uwe Boll


----------



## Cataldinho (9 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ti assicuro che lo juventino nato del post calciopoli è molto, ma molto peggio.



vero, ma almeno gli juventini la squadra forte ce l'hanno davvero.


----------



## Butcher (9 Ottobre 2018)

È proprio vero, non mai riuscito a parlare di calcio con un interista. Tutti gli altri si.


----------



## Nils (9 Ottobre 2018)

Preferisco di gran lunga i classici interisti bauscia che tanti milanisti tafazziani presenti anche qui 

per alcuni e non pochi, i nostri fanno tutti schifo, escluso Higuain, ma solo perchè è qui solo da un mese e sta segnando un gol a partita... presto ce ne saranno anche per lui


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In vista derby, la conversazione con un mio amico interista mi ha spinto ad aprire questo topic. Premetto, ci sono un sacco di interisti sportivi, ma volevo parlarvi dell'interistadell'interista medio. Esso sa spesso solo lamentarsi degli arbitri, anche quando non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, anzi. Per non parlare delle cavolate che usano per parlar male del Milan. E nella loro testa loro sono i favoriti, anche quando avevano Medel titolare. Ecco, in sintesi, la mia conversazione:
> "Elliot? È un fondo speculativo, non c'è progetto, è un fallimento economico e sportivo. Il Milan è pieno di debiti, quando Elliot venderà li rivorrà, 400 milioni. Maldini? Che garanzia, ha avuto un mazzo di soldi per fare il falso. Gazidis? Si vede l'Arsenal... Champions? Il posto dell'Inter è certo, il Milan arriverà sesto. Il Milan non può permettersi campioni anche con la CL, e non so se verrà riscattato Higuain. L'Inter se invece va in Champions prende due Campioni. Suning è molto più ricco e maestoso di Elliot. Il progetto Inter è solido e ambizioso, al Milan non esiste".
> 
> Delirio puro...



Non hanno mai contato nulla e mai conteranno qualcosa. Sono dei perdenti nati.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ti assicuro che lo juventino nato del post calciopoli è molto, ma molto peggio.


anche quello nato prima


----------



## pazzomania (9 Ottobre 2018)

Confermo, c'è qualche mosca bianca, ma la maggior si sentono tutti accerchiati da non so chissà cosa, non ragionano proprio.

Sono evidentemente afflitti da complesso di inferiorità, e non capisco nemmeno il motivo, sono comunque una squadra importante.

Però da un lato li capisco, la Juve domina in Italia, il Milan ha blasone mondiale per le 7 CL, loro si fanno i segoni collettivi per il triplete.

Questione di priorità.

E mi dispiace dirlo, perchè ci ho anche provato a dialogare, ma nulla, qualsiasi cosa uno dica credono tu stia mentendo o ci sia qualche losco piano dietro. 

Mah...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In vista derby, la conversazione con un mio amico interista mi ha spinto ad aprire questo topic. Premetto, ci sono un sacco di interisti sportivi, ma volevo parlarvi dell'interistadell'interista medio. Esso sa spesso solo lamentarsi degli arbitri, anche quando non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, anzi. Per non parlare delle cavolate che usano per parlar male del Milan. E nella loro testa loro sono i favoriti, anche quando avevano Medel titolare. Ecco, in sintesi, la mia conversazione:
> "Elliot? È un fondo speculativo, non c'è progetto, è un fallimento economico e sportivo. Il Milan è pieno di debiti, quando Elliot venderà li rivorrà, 400 milioni. Maldini? Che garanzia, ha avuto un mazzo di soldi per fare il falso. Gazidis? Si vede l'Arsenal... Champions? Il posto dell'Inter è certo, il Milan arriverà sesto. Il Milan non può permettersi campioni anche con la CL, e non so se verrà riscattato Higuain. L'Inter se invece va in Champions prende due Campioni. Suning è molto più ricco e maestoso di Elliot. Il progetto Inter è solido e ambizioso, al Milan non esiste".
> 
> Delirio puro...



Sono i più fessi, mettono pena..io sono anni che non ci parlo di calcio..è come voler spiegare la fisica quantistica a Cassano


----------



## hakaishin (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ragazzi, gli interisti sono i tifosi peggiori. Vivono veramente in un mondo parallelo fatto sempre di magagne contro di loro. Invidiosi ed arroganti.
Lasciateli perdere


----------



## hakaishin (9 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ti assicuro che lo juventino nato del post calciopoli è molto, ma molto peggio.



Mi permetto di dissentire 
E comunque calciopoli vuold dire qualcosa per noi..ora siamo forti e dominanti e siamo incazzati. Ben diverso dai falliti interisti


----------



## Davidoff (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ci sono eccezioni con cui è possibile parlare, sia interisti che juventini, ma il tifoso medio tende sempre a denigrare gli avversari. Su un forum della Juventus sono riusciti a dire che il Milan prima di Berlusca non contava nulla (chiaramente, una squadra che aveva solo 10 scudetti e 2 Champions, quante ne hanno loro ora...), non mi stupisce affatto. Personalmente detesto la Juventus, pur ammettendo la forza di società e squadra, ma devo dire che vedere l'Inter tornare su mi dà ancora più fastidio, specialmente per il modo in cui succede: l'anno scorso decine di partite vinte sculando e quarto posto raggiunto all'ultima partita, su regalo di un giocatore già acquistato e contro una squadra a cui erano stati tolti molti punti per errori arbitrali. Quest'anno copione simile, vittorie con un tiro in porta dopo partite dominate dagli avversari.
Non parlo nemmeno dei 5 scudetti 2006-2010 e della Champions, una delle più farlocche e pilotate mai viste. 
Almeno una cosa accomuna interisti e juventini, devo dire: incapacità totale di ammettere quando la propria squadra viene favorita in qualche modo, anche di fronte a video o prove lampanti. L'eterna convinzione di essere i migliori e i più puri, scelti dal cielo per vincere. Mah...


----------



## MasterGorgo (9 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In vista derby, la conversazione con un mio amico interista mi ha spinto ad aprire questo topic. Premetto, ci sono un sacco di interisti sportivi, ma volevo parlarvi dell'interistadell'interista medio. Esso sa spesso solo lamentarsi degli arbitri, anche quando non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, anzi. Per non parlare delle cavolate che usano per parlar male del Milan. E nella loro testa loro sono i favoriti, anche quando avevano Medel titolare. Ecco, in sintesi, la mia conversazione:
> "Elliot? È un fondo speculativo, non c'è progetto, è un fallimento economico e sportivo. Il Milan è pieno di debiti, quando Elliot venderà li rivorrà, 400 milioni. Maldini? Che garanzia, ha avuto un mazzo di soldi per fare il falso. Gazidis? Si vede l'Arsenal... Champions? Il posto dell'Inter è certo, il Milan arriverà sesto. Il Milan non può permettersi campioni anche con la CL, e non so se verrà riscattato Higuain. L'Inter se invece va in Champions prende due Campioni. Suning è molto più ricco e maestoso di Elliot. Il progetto Inter è solido e ambizioso, al Milan non esiste".
> 
> Delirio puro...



Io soffro di un fenomeno strano: pur considerando la juve una semplice emanazione del furto, tra le due tifoserie preferisco comunque intergaire con i gobbi piuttosto che con i cugini maniavantisti. 
E questo mi succede dal 2003.


----------



## James45 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Non esiste l'interista medio: è una contraddizione in termini.

L'interista, per il fatto di tifare Inter, non può arrivare a tali quote.


----------



## Andre96 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ma di cosa vuoi parlare con questi. Loro sono i migliori, sempre e comunque, anche quando perdono, giocano di melma ma sono i più forti. I loro giovani che hanno dimostrato 0 sono i più forti di tutti.
Ma poi, spero che "maestoso" riferito a Suning l'abbia aggiunto tu, perché anche solo pensare che uno sano di mente possa vantarsi con certi termini…


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Sono davvero impareggiabili a leggere e ascoltare i loro commenti sul calcio, ma una piccola cosa gliela invidio:
Riescono sempre a riempire lo stadio sia quando la squadra va bene sia quando va meno bene


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In vista derby, la conversazione con un mio amico interista mi ha spinto ad aprire questo topic. Premetto, ci sono un sacco di interisti sportivi, ma volevo parlarvi dell'interistadell'interista medio. Esso sa spesso solo lamentarsi degli arbitri, anche quando non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, anzi. Per non parlare delle cavolate che usano per parlar male del Milan. E nella loro testa loro sono i favoriti, anche quando avevano Medel titolare. Ecco, in sintesi, la mia conversazione:
> "Elliot? È un fondo speculativo, non c'è progetto, è un fallimento economico e sportivo. Il Milan è pieno di debiti, quando Elliot venderà li rivorrà, 400 milioni. Maldini? Che garanzia, ha avuto un mazzo di soldi per fare il falso. Gazidis? Si vede l'Arsenal... Champions? Il posto dell'Inter è certo, il Milan arriverà sesto. Il Milan non può permettersi campioni anche con la CL, e non so se verrà riscattato Higuain. L'Inter se invece va in Champions prende due Campioni. Suning è molto più ricco e maestoso di Elliot. Il progetto Inter è solido e ambizioso, al Milan non esiste".
> 
> Delirio puro...



Diciamo che tu hai preso un caso limite (in peggio) ma di solito il tifoso interista medio è il peggiore di tutti. Ha sempre pronto l'alibi degli arbitri anche quando non c'entra nulla, tu pensa che un mio amico interista, fra l'altro di solito abbastanza sportivo, sta ancora piangendo la squalifica di Spalletti (peraltro revocata)...insomma la lagna arbitrale ce l'hanno nel dna e spesso viene fuori anche nei più equilibrati fra loro. Ma questo è niente, per citarti l'esempio invece di un interista medio, per mia fortuna solo conoscente e non amico, una volta in risposta a uno juventino che lamentava la mancata condanna dell'Inter in calciopoli e lo scudetto nerazzurro fasullo che avrebbe dovuto rimanere vacante, l'interista gli ha detto: "Che volete da noi, dovreste prendervela col Milan che è stato tenuto in Champions e ha vinto una coppa che non avrebbe dovuto fare". Non c'è stato nemmeno bisogno che io rispondessi che lo juventino gli ha detto: "Che c'entra il Milan, che ha disputato una coppa con merito e l'ha vinta sul campo, a differenza vostra?".

Questo è il motivo per cui ritengo lo juventino medio un rivale mentre l'interista medio lo schifo e me ne frego dei milanisti che vedono questa cosa di cattivo occhio. Poi ovvio che ci sono sempre le eccezioni, persone serie e buffoni ci sono in tutte le tifoserie, Milan compreso.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In vista derby, la conversazione con un mio amico interista mi ha spinto ad aprire questo topic. Premetto, ci sono un sacco di interisti sportivi, ma volevo parlarvi dell'interistadell'interista medio. Esso sa spesso solo lamentarsi degli arbitri, anche quando non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, anzi. Per non parlare delle cavolate che usano per parlar male del Milan. E nella loro testa loro sono i favoriti, anche quando avevano Medel titolare. Ecco, in sintesi, la mia conversazione:
> "Elliot? È un fondo speculativo, non c'è progetto, è un fallimento economico e sportivo. Il Milan è pieno di debiti, quando Elliot venderà li rivorrà, 400 milioni. Maldini? Che garanzia, ha avuto un mazzo di soldi per fare il falso. Gazidis? Si vede l'Arsenal... Champions? Il posto dell'Inter è certo, il Milan arriverà sesto. Il Milan non può permettersi campioni anche con la CL, e non so se verrà riscattato Higuain. L'Inter se invece va in Champions prende due Campioni. Suning è molto più ricco e maestoso di Elliot. Il progetto Inter è solido e ambizioso, al Milan non esiste".
> 
> Delirio puro...



L'interista è uno sfigato che mette le mani avanti, si piange sempre e comunque e alla fine si ritrova per davvero la nuvoletta di fantozzi sopra la testa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di dissentire
> E comunque *calciopoli vuold dire qualcosa per noi..ora siamo forti e dominanti e siamo incazzati*. Ben diverso dai falliti interisti



Sinceramene conosco davvero pochi (diciamo nessuno...) juventini che hanno preso coscienza di quale livello di ruberie c'erano con Moggi, sotto sotto vi sentite derubati voi (basta vedere l'esibizione di quei vessilli a mo di vanto)...

Eppure l'avete visto come funziona..avete visto il Real in Europa..immaginate le italiane subire da sempre quegli episodi contro di voi..

Da milanista ho sempre riconosciuto il valore della Juve come avversario, avete avuto squadre eccezionali ma nulla mi toglie dalla testa che almeno 2 campionati ci sono stati rubati per episodi arbitrali scandalosi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Ottobre 2018)

Gli interisti che conosco non capiscono nulla di calcio e alzano la testa solo in estate, credendo che la loro societa' compri chissa' quale campione (per poi, a fine mercato restare sempre con il cerino in mano) o solo quando vincono in campionato. Per il resto vivono di complotti. Mi fanno tenerezza...


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sinceramene conosco davvero pochi (diciamo nessuno...) juventini che hanno preso coscienza di quale livello di ruberie c'erano con Moggi, sotto sotto vi sentite derubati voi (basta vedere l'esibizione di quei vessilli a mo di vanto)...
> 
> Eppure l'avete visto come funziona..avete visto il Real in Europa..immaginate le italiane subire da sempre quegli episodi contro di voi..
> 
> Da milanista ho sempre riconosciuto il valore della Juve come avversario, avete avuto squadre eccezionali ma nulla mi toglie dalla testa che almeno 2 campionati ci sono stati rubati per episodi arbitrali scandalosi



Io più che i campionati rubati mi ricordo il logorio dei miei nervi a dover duellare con quella juve.
Era qualcosa di assurdo come riuscissero di riffa o di raffa ad aver la meglio nel duello punto a punto per poi alla fine aggiudicarsi il campionato.
Appunto, da perdere il controllo dei nervi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io più che i campionati rubati mi ricordo il logorio dei miei nervi a dover duellare con quella juve.
> Era qualcosa di assurdo come riuscissero di riffa o di raffa ad aver la meglio nel duello punto a punto per poi alla fine aggiudicarsi il campionato.
> Appunto, da perdere il controllo dei nervi.



Episodi con sviste clamorose tipo la gara con la Roma col gol in fuorigioco (mi pare cannavaro) e un rigore regalato con fallo un metro fuori area..i cartellini ad hoc, i gol fantasma mai dati (quelli contro, quelli a favore sempre), i rigori inventati o non dati..

Era davvero insopportabile poi andare al Delle Alpi consci che tanto in qualche modo non se ne usciva coi 3 punti...nel 2005 subimmo furti sia all'andata che a San Siro..

Oggi c'è la VAR, ma ormai il divario è tale che è inutile..la Juve quest'anno farà 110 punti


----------



## Davidoff (9 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sinceramene conosco davvero pochi (diciamo nessuno...) juventini che hanno preso coscienza di quale livello di ruberie c'erano con Moggi, sotto sotto vi sentite derubati voi (basta vedere l'esibizione di quei vessilli a mo di vanto)...
> 
> Eppure l'avete visto come funziona..avete visto il Real in Europa..immaginate le italiane subire da sempre quegli episodi contro di voi..
> 
> Da milanista ho sempre riconosciuto il valore della Juve come avversario, avete avuto squadre eccezionali ma nulla mi toglie dalla testa che almeno 2 campionati ci sono stati rubati per episodi arbitrali scandalosi



Tipico caso di doppio standard. Al massimo ti diranno che "nell'arco di un campionato gli errori si compensano", omettendo volutamente che alcuni episodi in determinate gare sono molto più decisivi che, ad esempio, subìre un rigore contro quando stai vincendo 3-0, magari dopo aver matematicamente vinto lo scudetto. Senza parlare della cosa peggiore, la direzione arbitrale "speciale", con i giocatori bianconeri che possono mazzuolare impunemente o circondare gli arbitri senza conseguenze.
Tanto per fare un esempio, alcuni giocatori del Napoli (tra cui credo Mertens) hanno detto di aver provato a giocare contro la Juventus con lo stesso tipo di gioco duro e aggressivo mostrato contro il Liverpool, ma di essere stati costretti a smettere perché l'arbitro fischiava loro fallo ad ogni contatto. Sembrano piccole cose, in realtà influenzano partite e campionati.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Episodi con sviste clamorose tipo la gara con la Roma col gol in fuorigioco (mi pare cannavaro) e un rigore regalato con fallo un metro fuori area..i cartellini ad hoc, i gol fantasma mai dati (quelli contro, quelli a favore sempre), i rigori inventati o non dati..
> 
> Era davvero insopportabile poi andare al Delle Alpi consci che tanto in qualche modo non se ne usciva coi 3 punti...nel 2005 subimmo furti sia all'andata che a San Siro..
> 
> Oggi c'è la VAR, ma ormai il divario è tale che è inutile..la Juve quest'anno farà 110 punti



Inviterei tutti , col senno di oggi , a riguardarsi juve - milan del 18 dicembre del 2004, ultima gara dell'anno.
Partita che DOVEVA finire 0-0 e 0-0 effettivamente terminò.
Per la serie ' come truccare una partita'.


----------



## davidelynch (9 Ottobre 2018)

Se non fossero completamente avulsi dalla realtà non tiferebbero me..a cioè inter, scusate


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Inviterei tutti , col senno di oggi , a riguardarsi juve - milan del 18 dicembre del 2004, ultima gara dell'anno.
> Partita che DOVEVA finire 0-0 e 0-0 effettivamente terminò.
> Per la serie ' come truccare una partita'.



eh vedo che hai capito a quale match mi riferivo....partita stradominata, almeno due rigori netti non dati, fuorigioco fischiati a comando..vergognoso..quella Juve era fortissima, ma noi lo eravamo di più


----------



## hakaishin (9 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sinceramene conosco davvero pochi (diciamo nessuno...) juventini che hanno preso coscienza di quale livello di ruberie c'erano con Moggi, sotto sotto vi sentite derubati voi (basta vedere l'esibizione di quei vessilli a mo di vanto)...
> 
> Eppure l'avete visto come funziona..avete visto il Real in Europa..immaginate le italiane subire da sempre quegli episodi contro di voi..
> 
> Da milanista ho sempre riconosciuto il valore della Juve come avversario, avete avuto squadre eccezionali ma nulla mi toglie dalla testa che almeno 2 campionati ci sono stati rubati per episodi arbitrali scandalosi


Il più pulito aveva la rogna in quel sistema
Ne voi ne l’inter eravate così puliti...cose che si sanno. E in più è stato un processo sommario. Alla fine non c’è stata una singola partita incriminata. Giuridicamente una porcata. Ma è il passato. Ha funzionato pure con voi in questo modo a seconda del periodo storico..
Su questo avremo sempre punti di vista diversi


----------



## hakaishin (9 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> eh vedo che hai capito a quale match mi riferivo....partita stradominata, almeno due rigori netti non dati, fuorigioco fischiati a comando..vergognoso..quella Juve era fortissima, ma noi lo eravamo di più


Più forte della juve di capello? Permettimi di dissentire


----------



## 666psycho (9 Ottobre 2018)

Beh a leggere certi commenti qui sul forum ti fa pensare che qui siamo molto peggio....


----------



## hakaishin (9 Ottobre 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Beh a leggere certi commenti qui sul forum ti fa pensare che qui siamo molto peggio....



Non è assolutamente vero


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il più pulito aveva la rogna in quel sistema
> Ne voi ne l’inter eravate così puliti...cose che si sanno. E in più è stato un processo sommario. Alla fine non c’è stata una singola partita incriminata. Giuridicamente una porcata. Ma è il passato. Ha funzionato pure con voi in questo modo a seconda del periodo storico..
> Su questo avremo sempre punti di vista diversi



Naaaaaa... troppo facile dire: tanto lo facevano tutti...
Moggi era il capo e... non mi servono giudici o sentenze! Non servono a me e non servivano agli interisti, ai romanisti ai laziali, ecc. ecc.
Per me il Milan di quegli anni era notevolmente più forte ma... va anche detto che avevamo immensi black out in campionato visto che a noi interessava la Champions. In ogni caso... che siate milanisti, juventini o altro... sostenere che Moggi nn fosse il peggio nonché il capo di un giro mafioso non da poco... penso sarebbe sbagliato. Erano evidenti le prove, evidenti i risultati, evidente la sudditanza! E ripeto... non mi interessano le sentenze. Ho l'intelligenza e spero l'onestà intellettuale per interpretare da solo i fatti. Seppoi si vuol fare i tifosi e basta... allora ok.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Ottobre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Naaaaaa... troppo facile dire: tanto lo facevano tutti...
> Moggi era il capo e... non mi servono giudici o sentenze! Non servono a me e non servivano agli interisti, ai romanisti ai laziali, ecc. ecc.
> Per me il Milan di quegli anni era notevolmente più forte ma... va anche detto che avevamo immensi black out in campionato visto che a noi interessava la Champions. In ogni caso... che siate milanisti, juventini o altro... sostenere che Moggi nn fosse il peggio nonché il capo di un giro mafioso non da poco... penso sarebbe sbagliato. Erano evidenti le prove, evidenti i risultati, evidente la sudditanza! E ripeto... non mi interessano le sentenze. Ho l'intelligenza e spero l'onestà intellettuale per interpretare da solo i fatti. Seppoi si vuol fare i tifosi e basta... allora ok.



Ah beh se non interessano giudici e sentenze possoamo dire e fare ciò che vogliamo. Rispetto la tua idea ma non la condivido.
Come dire che quel milan era notevolmente più forte, rispetto ma non condivido


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Per la mia esperienza, di solito, il tifoso juventino è più ragionevole ed oggettivo del tifoso interista.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Mah, vedendo il thread, vengo assalito dal dipingerlo con un'aurea mista fra mitologia e surrealità.

Il tifoso medio dell'Inter (voglio usare terminologia corretta) è chiaramente un corollario del concetto di Inter stessa.

La dipartita sventata e prematura dalla Madre, il Milan. Una sciagurata decisione che ha portato la creatura a rimanere nel tempo isolata, chiusa in sé stessa e nella incapacità di trovare una sua dimensione. Nonostante l'entusiasmo del periodo di adolescenza (2 CL e scudetti), si trova a navigare in un mare senza bussola. Ha provato a rialzare la testa (il triplete), ma vanamente. Nel subconscio sa di aver commesso quel peccato originale, che a tutt'oggi cerca inutilmente di mascherare scagliandosi proprio verso la sua creatrice, nel goffo tentativo di mostrarsi migliore. Meschinamente.

E' così da trattare il tifoso interista: una pacca sulle spalle, e, detto in modo consolatorio ma severo, "vai, l'hai fatta la tua scelta, adesso subiscine le conseguenze ...".


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Ottobre 2018)

dai non scherziamo , non ce paragone fra il tifoso interista e quello juventino eh . quelli della juve di calcio anche ne capiscono , hanno vinto , hanno un squadra forte e poi sono anche rispetosi e sportivi , e non venirmi a parlare ancora di Calciopoli , cosi tanto odio l Inter che mi piacerebbe Calciopoli mai fosse stato . e poi se vogliamo essere sinceri , non e che la squadra dell Inter piena di bidoni si poteva paragonare con quella della Juve di Thuram , Cannavaro , Buffon , Nedved , Del Piero ... poi il Milan e un altra storia che secondo me era MOLTO piu forte .


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Più forte della juve di capello? Permettimi di dissentire



Senza dubbio più forte, ti inviterei a leggere la formazione del Milan scesa in campo nella finale di Istanbul
2 palloni d'oro (Sheva, Kakà)
Almeno 4 tra i goat all time nei rispettivi ruoli (Maldini, Cafù, Nesta, Pirlo)
A corredo Crespo (oltre 300 gol in carriera, 50 nelle coppe), Seedorf (4 chamions, 160 partite nelle coppe europee ), Gattuso (uno dei migliori mediani di sempre) Stam, Dida (al top della carriera)..
In panchina c'era gente come Rui Costa, Serginho, Inzaghi, lo stesso Costacurta ancora attivo..

La Juve era più tosta ma a livello di qualità non c'era paragone...non a caso quel Milan tra il 2003 e il 2007 in Europa ha messo in fila tutti mentre la Juve dopo manchester non ha più superato nemmeno i quarti..


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio più forte, ti inviterei a leggere la formazione del Milan scesa in campo nella finale di Istanbul
> 2 palloni d'oro (Sheva, Kakà)
> Almeno 4 tra i goat all time nei rispettivi ruoli (Maldini, Cafù, Nesta, Pirlo)
> A corredo Crespo (oltre 300 gol in carriera, 50 nelle coppe), Seedorf (4 chamions, 160 partite nelle coppe europee ), Gattuso (uno dei migliori mediani di sempre) Stam, Dida (al top della carriera)..
> ...


Aggiungiamo anche che la Juventus di Capello, nella stagione 2005/2006, è arrivata ultima in classifica, retrocedendo in B.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah beh se non interessano giudici e sentenze possoamo dire e fare ciò che vogliamo.


Che è quello che fa Agnelli da anni.


----------



## koti (10 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio più forte, ti inviterei a leggere la formazione del Milan scesa in campo nella finale di Istanbul
> 2 palloni d'oro (Sheva, Kakà)
> Almeno 4 tra i goat all time nei rispettivi ruoli (Maldini, Cafù, Nesta, Pirlo)
> A corredo Crespo (oltre 300 gol in carriera, 50 nelle coppe), Seedorf (4 chamions, 160 partite nelle coppe europee ), Gattuso (uno dei migliori mediani di sempre) Stam, Dida (al top della carriera)..
> ...



Giravano con Zebina e il centrocampo (Emerson - Vieira) era assemblato malissimo, il più lento della storia, di fatto in Champions non andavano da nessuna parte. Quel Milan (specie 2004/2005) aveva giocatori tra i più forti di sempre in ogni reparto (portiere a parte).


----------



## zlatan (10 Ottobre 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Io soffro di un fenomeno strano: pur considerando la juve una semplice emanazione del furto, tra le due tifoserie preferisco comunque intergaire con i gobbi piuttosto che con i cugini maniavantisti.
> E questo mi succede dal 2003.



Non sei strano: Ho sempre sentito nettamente di più il derby, rispetto alla partita con la Juve da 45 anni a questa parte cioè fda quando tifo..E' l'unica partita in cui mi sale davvero la tensione, com quando avevo 15 anni anche adesso che ne ho 50


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Giravano con Zebina e il centrocampo (Emerson - Vieira) era assemblato malissimo, il più lento della storia, di fatto in Champions non andavano da nessuna parte. Quel Milan (specie 2004/2005) aveva giocatori tra i più forti di sempre in ogni reparto (portiere a parte).



L'anno 2004-2005 è emblematico di cosa sia a volte il calcio, per me il Milan più bello della storia e abbiamo vinto 0

Senza i 7 minuti di Istanbul quella squadra sarebbe ancora oggi celebrata in ogni dove..ricordo a tutti che a fine primo tempo eravamo avanti 3-0 (+ 1 gol annullato per fuorigioco inesistente) in una finale di champions..e di là c'era il Liverpool mica una squadretta


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che è quello che fa Agnelli da anni.



E che ha fatto berlusconi da sempre


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio più forte, ti inviterei a leggere la formazione del Milan scesa in campo nella finale di Istanbul
> 2 palloni d'oro (Sheva, Kakà)
> Almeno 4 tra i goat all time nei rispettivi ruoli (Maldini, Cafù, Nesta, Pirlo)
> A corredo Crespo (oltre 300 gol in carriera, 50 nelle coppe), Seedorf (4 chamions, 160 partite nelle coppe europee ), Gattuso (uno dei migliori mediani di sempre) Stam, Dida (al top della carriera)..
> ...



Non continuo tanto non ne veniamo a capo. La penso diversamente


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Ottobre 2018)

Dai ma basta farsi un giro su zozzofans per capire l'antifona.

Sono sempre loro i perseguitati, da tutti, milan, Juve, arbitri, nazionali.
Non pensano ad altro che a noi e ad Elliott nel topic dedicato. 
Stanno male.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non continuo tanto non ne veniamo a capo. La penso diversamente



Ci sta..ognuno tifa a casa sua e ci mancherebbe..per me sono due delle migliori squadre mai viste in Italia ma la Juve era soprattuto una squadra muscolare, quel Milan era estetica applicata al risultato..non avrei mai fatto a cambio ne dei giocatori, ne del tecnico, ne dei risultati
Poi ci sta tutto eh, se uno mi dice che Nedved era meglio di Kakà o che Cannavaro+Turham erano meglio di Maldini+Nesta o che Viera era meglio di Pirlo e Trezeguet di Shevchenko ok..


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci sta..ognuno tifa a casa sua e ci mancherebbe..per me sono due delle migliori squadre mai viste in Italia ma la Juve era soprattuto una squadra muscolare, quel Milan era estetica applicata al risultato..non avrei mai fatto a cambio ne dei giocatori, ne del tecnico, ne dei risultati
> Poi ci sta tutto eh, se uno mi dice che Nedved era meglio di Kakà o che Cannavaro+Turham erano meglio di Maldini+Nesta o che Viera era meglio di Pirlo e Trezeguet di Shevchenko ok..



Al di la di tutto, è un piacere confrontarsi con te. Proprio il modo in cui ti poni è apprezzabile nonostante le idee diverse che abbiamo.
Giustamente qui è casa del milan e avete le vostre idee, io mi limito ad avere un’idea diversa ma ci sta


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Al di la di tutto, è un piacere confrontarsi con te. Proprio il modo in cui ti poni è apprezzabile nonostante le idee diverse che abbiamo.
> Giustamente qui è casa del milan e avete le vostre idee, io mi limito ad avere un’idea diversa ma ci sta





Comprendo che la mia posizione non sia in linea con la tua, l'importante è il confronto civile..proprio quello che, tornando OT, mi è impossibile con quei fessi dei cugini...


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comprendo che la mia posizione non sia in linea con la tua, l'importante è il confronto civile..proprio quello che, tornando OT, mi è impossibile con quei fessi dei cugini...



Ma con loro non si può, sono cattivi e violenti e fomentano la violenza. Sono patetici


----------



## 7vinte (10 Ottobre 2018)

Lo stesso mio amico ha già etichettato Paqueta come cess*, chiamandolo Paquetahahaha, e su un sito tra i commenti lo chiamavano Pasquetta. Ahaha, si gode di più. Che falliti


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo stesso mio amico ha già etichettato Paqueta come cess*, chiamandolo Paquetahahaha, e su un sito tra i commenti lo chiamavano Pasquetta. Ahaha, si gode di più. Che falliti



Beh certo loro hanno fenomeno lautaro 
Pare un nome di mortal kombat: LAUTARO WINS! FATALITY


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Ottobre 2018)

Non capisco perché perdete tempo a parlare degli indaisti che sono dei perdenti e dei falliti nati. Impiegate il vostro tempo in modo più produttivo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Ottobre 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> È proprio vero, non mai riuscito a parlare di calcio con un interista. Tutti gli altri si.



Non conosco interisti di Milano; in genere l'ìinterista (non-milanese) fa del tifo una questione personale; sono persone eccentriche e particolari, tifosi senza ragioni, pazzi come la pazza inter insomma a cui poco importa la logica.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E che ha fatto berlusconi da sempre



Berlusconi a San Siro non ha mai esposto la Coppa dei Campioni persa contro una squadra squalificata per doping dopo poco o lo scudetto scippato al Milan nella stagione 2004-2005.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo stesso mio amico ha già etichettato Paqueta come cess*, chiamandolo Paquetahahaha, e su un sito tra i commenti lo chiamavano Pasquetta. Ahaha, si gode di più. Che falliti



Dopo aver portato a giocare a san siro quella specie di gallina di gabi(non)gol avessero almeno la decenza di non proferire parola.
Raramente ho visto un calciatore cosi buffo.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Berlusconi a San Siro non ha mai esposto la Coppa dei Campioni persa contro una squadra squalificata per doping dopo poco o lo scudetto scippato al Milan nella stagione 2004-2005.



.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Berlusconi a San Siro non ha mai esposto la Coppa dei Campioni persa contro una squadra squalificata per doping dopo poco o lo scudetto scippato al Milan nella stagione 2004-2005.



Scudetto scippato al milan...ok


----------



## ilcondompelato (10 Ottobre 2018)

L'interista medio è un submano che non merita nessuna considerazione.
Oggi parlando con uno ( collega di lavoro) ha detto che il brasiliano che abbiamo preso è scarso.
Non ho neanche risposto perché non lo merita.
Immagino le notti passate a seguire il campionato brasiliano.
Lui si che lo conosce


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2018)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> L'interista medio è un submano che non merita nessuna considerazione.
> Oggi parlando con uno ( collega di lavoro) ha detto che il brasiliano che abbiamo preso è scarso.
> Non ho neanche risposto perché non lo merita.
> Immagino le notti passate a seguire il campionato brasiliano.
> Lui si che lo conosce


Invece gabigol era un fenomeno 
Ragazzi sono dei dementi..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2018)

Il problema principale degli interisti è (no, non parlo del fatto che siano appunto interisti) è che loro in realtà non sono interisti. L'inter ha veramente pochissimi tifosi e quei pochi generalmente non sono giovanissimi. Loro prima di tutti si definiscono "anti". Sapete quanti interisti ho conosciuto che mi hanno detto "Io prima sono anti juventino e poi interista."? Tantissimi. Questo è il loro problema più grande. Poi non ci si puo' parlare di calcion, perché non ne capiscono. Ed è sbagliato dire che i tifosi medi son tutti uguali. Non è affatto così. Per esempio gli Juventini sono più obbiettivi. Conosco juventini che ammettono pure gli errori arbitrali a loro favore. Gli interisti vivono in un mondo tutto loro, fatto di cartoni e prescrizioni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Ottobre 2018)

l'interista medio ha sempre dovuto rosicare in passato,a furia di vedere miloran e juve vincere,sono diventati quello che sono ora....si vantano di non essere mai stati in B perchè le piu odiate ci sono state,altrimenti a loro fregherebbe meno di zero di questo inutile primato. essere stati in B non è una vergogna. cosi come non esserci mai stati non è una cosa di cui vantarsi. io preferisco retrocedere in B ma vincere 7 CL piuttosto che non retrocedere mai ma vincere ogni morte di papa. questo non lo possono capire. 
l'interista medio ha patito le pene dell'inferno quando Moratti spendeva come un matto ma a vincere erano le piu odiate,Milan e Juventus. tutti questi elementi (ma ce ne sono altri,che per motivi di spazio e tempo non elenco),hanno contribuito a renderla una tifoseria antipatica come poche. hanno la sindrome da accerchiamento,sempre vittime,sempre tutti contro di loro...bah


----------



## hakaishin (11 Ottobre 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> l'interista medio ha sempre dovuto rosicare in passato,a furia di vedere miloran e juve vincere,sono diventati quello che sono ora....si vantano di non essere mai stati in B perchè le piu odiate ci sono state,altrimenti a loro fregherebbe meno di zero di questo inutile primato. essere stati in B non è una vergogna. cosi come non esserci mai stati non è una cosa di cui vantarsi. io preferisco retrocedere in B ma vincere 7 CL piuttosto che non retrocedere mai ma vincere ogni morte di papa. questo non lo possono capire.
> l'interista medio ha patito le pene dell'inferno quando Moratti spendeva come un matto ma a vincere erano le piu odiate,Milan e Juventus. tutti questi elementi (ma ce ne sono altri,che per motivi di spazio e tempo non elenco),hanno contribuito a renderla una tifoseria antipatica come poche. hanno la sindrome da accerchiamento,sempre vittime,sempre tutti contro di loro...bah



92 minuti di applausi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> 92 minuti di applausi


----------



## Andre96 (11 Ottobre 2018)

Oggi stavo vedendo la squadra della settimana sul Twitter della EA Sports e alla domanda di diversi sul dove fosse Higuain, c'erano solo commenti con pallini di quei loro colori orribili e foto di Icardi con la maglia in mano a mo di Messi 

Sempre accerchiati, poveri.


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In vista derby, la conversazione con un mio amico interista mi ha spinto ad aprire questo topic. Premetto, ci sono un sacco di interisti sportivi, ma volevo parlarvi dell'interistadell'interista medio. Esso sa spesso solo lamentarsi degli arbitri, anche quando non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, anzi. Per non parlare delle cavolate che usano per parlar male del Milan. E nella loro testa loro sono i favoriti, anche quando avevano Medel titolare. Ecco, in sintesi, la mia conversazione:
> "Elliot? È un fondo speculativo, non c'è progetto, è un fallimento economico e sportivo. Il Milan è pieno di debiti, quando Elliot venderà li rivorrà, 400 milioni. Maldini? Che garanzia, ha avuto un mazzo di soldi per fare il falso. Gazidis? Si vede l'Arsenal... Champions? Il posto dell'Inter è certo, il Milan arriverà sesto. Il Milan non può permettersi campioni anche con la CL, e non so se verrà riscattato Higuain. L'Inter se invece va in Champions prende due Campioni. Suning è molto più ricco e maestoso di Elliot. Il progetto Inter è solido e ambizioso, al Milan non esiste".
> 
> Delirio puro...



Per descrivere la maggioranza dei tifosi interisti dovrei adoperare una parola inglese, perché in italiano non mi verrebbe: "delusional". Si sono creati una realtà virtuale tutta loro, a prova di dibattito (e infatti non dovreste nemmeno provarci, se ne conoscete qualcuno). Una realtà fatta di slogan, più che altro, sparati come dei singulti o dei versi da scimmione: "Triplete! Mai stati in B! Amala!". 
Uno ci provava, fino a qualche tempo fa: "Scusa, d'accordo, ma 11 finali Champions/Coppa Campioni di cui 7 vinte, palloni d'oro, miriadi di trofei, acclamazione a livello globale". 
"No! Berlusconi! Mafiosi! Triplete! Mai stati in B! Amala!".

Detto questo, non prendo seriamente un club nato su iniziativa di un paio di fuggitivi diseredati di un altro già esistente (l'AC Milan) e che per di più gioca abusivamente da quasi un secolo nello stadio costruito da quell'altro club.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Ottobre 2018)

Sapete cosa si è inventato ora? Che per prendere Paquetá non riscatteremo Higuain, perché non abbiamo soldi...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa si è inventato ora? Che per prendere Paquetá non riscatteremo Higuain, perché non abbiamo soldi...



Se torniamo in CL, avremo risolto sta benedetta voragine in bilancio. Cosi nessuno scasserà più le palle.


----------



## babsodiolinter (11 Ottobre 2018)

#Odiolinter


----------



## First93 (11 Ottobre 2018)

Io non vi capisco, gli interisti non li sopporto, sono i peggiori, però anche con i gobbi la musica non cambia più di tanto...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In vista derby, la conversazione con un mio amico interista mi ha spinto ad aprire questo topic. Premetto, ci sono un sacco di interisti sportivi, ma volevo parlarvi dell'interistadell'interista medio. Esso sa spesso solo lamentarsi degli arbitri, anche quando non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, anzi. Per non parlare delle cavolate che usano per parlar male del Milan. E nella loro testa loro sono i favoriti, anche quando avevano Medel titolare. Ecco, in sintesi, la mia conversazione:
> "Elliot? È un fondo speculativo, non c'è progetto, è un fallimento economico e sportivo. Il Milan è pieno di debiti, quando Elliot venderà li rivorrà, 400 milioni. Maldini? Che garanzia, ha avuto un mazzo di soldi per fare il falso. Gazidis? Si vede l'Arsenal... Champions? Il posto dell'Inter è certo, il Milan arriverà sesto. Il Milan non può permettersi campioni anche con la CL, e non so se verrà riscattato Higuain. L'Inter se invece va in Champions prende due Campioni. Suning è molto più ricco e maestoso di Elliot. Il progetto Inter è solido e ambizioso, al Milan non esiste".
> 
> Delirio puro...


Dai gli interisti sono simpatici in fondo... fanno i bauscia per poi prenderlo in quel posto.


----------



## AllanX (12 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In vista derby, la conversazione con un mio amico interista mi ha spinto ad aprire questo topic. Premetto, ci sono un sacco di interisti sportivi, ma volevo parlarvi dell'interistadell'interista medio. Esso sa spesso solo lamentarsi degli arbitri, anche quando non c'entrano assolutamente nulla, anzi. Per non parlare delle cavolate che usano per parlar male del Milan. E nella loro testa loro sono i favoriti, anche quando avevano Medel titolare. Ecco, in sintesi, la mia conversazione:
> "Elliot? È un fondo speculativo, non c'è progetto, è un fallimento economico e sportivo. Il Milan è pieno di debiti, quando Elliot venderà li rivorrà, 400 milioni. Maldini? Che garanzia, ha avuto un mazzo di soldi per fare il falso. Gazidis? Si vede l'Arsenal... Champions? Il posto dell'Inter è certo, il Milan arriverà sesto. Il Milan non può permettersi campioni anche con la CL, e non so se verrà riscattato Higuain. L'Inter se invece va in Champions prende due Campioni. Suning è molto più ricco e maestoso di Elliot. Il progetto Inter è solido e ambizioso, al Milan non esiste".
> 
> Delirio puro...



Io mi diverto a prenderli in giro dicendo che dovrebbero essere orgogliosi di tifare la nostra seconda squadra, mentre la Juventus b é in serie c il Milano b é addirittura in Champions 
A parte questo parlare seriamente di calcio con loro sarebbe del tutto inutile nonché degradante e per questo evito sempre di farlo


----------



## 7vinte (17 Ottobre 2018)

Oggi nuove perle del mio amico:"Siamo molto più forti. De Vrij e Skriniar sono nettamente i difensori più forti in Italia e nella top 5 mondiale. Romagnoli? È un cesso. Higuain? È vecchio e in forte calo, non ha più velocità, quest'anno non fa più di 15 gol, mente Icardi è completo, ha tutto, tiro da fuori e freddezza. È nella top 5 delle punte più forti al mondo" e sicuramente avrà detto altre cacchiate che ora non ricordo. 

Delirio puro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi nuove perle del mio amico:"Siamo molto più forti. De Vrij e Skriniar sono nettamente i difensori più forti in Italia e nella top 5 mondiale. Romagnoli? È un cesso. Higuain? È vecchio e in forte calo, non ha più velocità, quest'anno non fa più di 15 gol, mente Icardi è completo, ha tutto, tiro da fuori e freddezza. È nella top 5 delle punte più forti al mondo" e sicuramente avrà detto altre cacchiate che ora non ricordo.
> 
> Delirio puro



Manca solo che dica che Wanda Nara è vergine.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Ottobre 2018)

Oggi ascoltavo sportmediaset che intervistava interisti e milanisti sul derby, in particolare sulla sfida Higuain-Icardi. Tutti gli interisti hanno risposto Icardi, ma mi ha colpito (imbarazzato) l'intervento di uno di loro:

"Higuain-Icardi? Nettamente più forte Icardi, non c'è storia! A parte che Icardi ha 24 anni e Higuain 31, Higuain deve ancora affrontare difese come De Vrij-Skriniar!!!"

Ma si rendono conto? In che mondo vivono??


----------



## Davidoff (18 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi nuove perle del mio amico:"Siamo molto più forti. De Vrij e Skriniar sono nettamente i difensori più forti in Italia e nella top 5 mondiale. Romagnoli? È un cesso. Higuain? È vecchio e in forte calo, non ha più velocità, quest'anno non fa più di 15 gol, mente Icardi è completo, ha tutto, tiro da fuori e freddezza. È nella top 5 delle punte più forti al mondo" e sicuramente avrà detto altre cacchiate che ora non ricordo.
> 
> Delirio puro



Io mi ricordo il quinquennio interista, gente del genere riesce a farti rimpiangere persino la Juventus, che detesto.


----------



## Cataldinho (18 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi ascoltavo sportmediaset che intervistava interisti e milanisti sul derby, in particolare sulla sfida Higuain-Icardi. Tutti gli interisti hanno risposto Icardi, ma mi ha colpito (imbarazzato) l'intervento di uno di loro:
> 
> *"Higuain-Icardi? Nettamente più forte Icardi, non c'è storia! A parte che Icardi ha 24 anni e Higuain 31, Higuain deve ancora affrontare difese come De Vrij-Skriniar!!!"*
> 
> Ma si rendono conto? In che mondo vivono??


----------



## Gas (18 Ottobre 2018)

Per me l'Interista è il peggio del peggio. Vittimista, complottista, sbruffone e non aperto a un vero dialogo.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Il mio amico:"Boban faceva ******, non puoi dire chr fosse forte"


----------



## Stex (19 Ottobre 2018)

ieri sera ero in spogliatoio e c'era l'interista medio, che si riconosce subito.
bhe parlava come se il derby non gli importasse perche il campionato è gia andato ,ed era gia preparato al barcellona, anzi parlava che se vincevano con il barca erano gia qualificati e che il barcellona non e poi sta gran squadra sto anno...
gli avrei voluto rispondere ma mi faceva pena.


----------



## Stex (19 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi ascoltavo sportmediaset che intervistava interisti e milanisti sul derby, in particolare sulla sfida Higuain-Icardi. Tutti gli interisti hanno risposto Icardi, ma mi ha colpito (imbarazzato) l'intervento di uno di loro:
> 
> "Higuain-Icardi? Nettamente più forte Icardi, non c'è storia! A parte che Icardi ha 24 anni e Higuain 31, Higuain deve ancora affrontare difese come De Vrij-Skriniar!!!"
> 
> Ma si rendono conto? In che mondo vivono??



vuoi mettere affrontara salamon e felipe? rispetto a manolas fazio... e gia...


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Sportivamente sono ridicoli. Tifano una squadra che è stata per anni la barzelletta d'Europa. Cioè chiedete a qualche tifoso estero sul confronto Milan-Inter. Vi ride in faccia.


----------



## ilcondompelato (19 Ottobre 2018)

L'interista medio vive un mondo tutto suo fatto di allucinazioni quotidiane.
Poi medio di cosa ? Son tutti così, ce ne fosse uno che ragionasse diversamente.
In vita mai mai una volta mi è capitato di condividere con un perdazzurro un'opinione su un tema di conversazione calcistica.
Molti di loro pensano che Bergomi sia stato più forte di baresi e Maldini.
Cosa vuoi discutere su queste basi??


----------



## Victorss (19 Ottobre 2018)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> L'interista medio vive un mondo tutto suo fatto di allucinazioni quotidiane.
> Poi medio di cosa ? Son tutti così, ce ne fosse uno che ragionasse diversamente.
> In vita mai mai una volta mi è capitato di condividere con un perdazzurro un'opinione su un tema di conversazione calcistica.
> Molti di loro pensano che Bergomi sia stato più forte di baresi e Maldini.
> Cosa vuoi discutere su queste basi??



Non lo so guarda, mi sa che io sono abbastanza fortunato perché su 4 persone interiste che conosco con almeno 3 posso parlare di calcio tranquillamente e a livelli decenti. 
Il quarto però devo ammettere che corrisponde perfettamente alla vostra descrizione


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa si è inventato ora? Che per prendere Paquetá non riscatteremo Higuain, perché non abbiamo soldi...



Mentre un gobbo che direbbe? Pure peggio, ti assicuro... sono diventati più livorosi dei romanisti. Il punto è che in ogni tifo ci sono gli ebeti. Ho sempre trovato più sportivi gli Intertristi che altri ma, appunto, parlo semplicemente della mia esperienza personale.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Ottobre 2018)

Commenti di fine primo tempo del mio amico:"ma sta zitto te e la tua squadra di Macellai! Biglia ha falciato Nainggolan. Manca un giallo a Kessie. Perisic su Calabria non ga fatto nulla, Kessie sul NON pestone di Asamoah si è buttato"


----------



## 7vinte (25 Novembre 2018)

Andate a leggere i commenti sotto le news del Milan. Sotto la notizia del Milan su SMS ci sono commenti come:"ahahah il Milan... e i soldi da dove li prende?". Questi sono malati mentali. Non si rendono conto. Elliot vale 10 Suning


----------



## 7vinte (7 Dicembre 2018)

*Il mio amico:"La uefa vi prepara una strangata. Come l'Atletico: 2 anni senza mercato e fuori dalle coppe. Nom avete il cash"*


----------



## Cantastorie (7 Dicembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Il mio amico:"La uefa vi prepara una strangata. Come l'Atletico: 2 anni senza mercato e fuori dalle coppe. Nom avete il cash"*



Il tuo amico non sa nemmeno che la UEFA non blocca il mercato (ma può mettere limitazioni sulle rosa per le coppe), l'Atletico ha avuto un blocco dalla FIFA. Sospetto che a gennaio trangugerá amaro...


----------



## 7vinte (7 Dicembre 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Il tuo amico non sa nemmeno che la UEFA non blocca il mercato (ma può mettere limitazioni sulle rosa per le coppe), l'Atletico ha avuto un blocco dalla FIFA. Sospetto che a gennaio trangugerá amaro...



Ho la fortuna di vederlo quasi quotidianamente, non vedo l'ora di vederlo rosicare


----------



## 7vinte (7 Dicembre 2018)

Avete visto che su Fognafans ci quotano? Ahahah ridicoli


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Dicembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Avete visto che su Fognafans ci quotano? Ahahah ridicoli



Credo sia uno dei peggiori forum esistenti. C'è gente ritardata, boh, contenti loro.


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Si, ritardati proprio, non pensavo eh, non ci ero mai entrato... ci sono entrato oggi perché ho letto il vostro messaggio...

Sono convinti che in difesa siano forti uguali, che a centrocampo Brozo sia meglio di Pjanic, e gli altri si equivalgano, ma la cosa peggiore pensano che Cr7 sia più o meno come Icardi, e qualcuno sostiene che l'argentino sia meglio...

questi sono pazzi


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Avete visto che su Fognafans ci quotano? Ahahah ridicoli



Vi quotano per prendervi in giro
Cosi come fanno con noi
E poi vengono qui a fare le verginelle


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Dicembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Credo sia uno dei peggiori forum esistenti. C'è gente ritardata, boh, contenti loro.



Quello dei gobbi fa ancora più schifo; la cosa penosa è che qualcuno di quei tifosi da tastiera tiene in automatico aperta anche la nostra pagina o quella dei forum di altre squadre per intervenire in maniera ridicola, spocchiosa e sarcastica contro tutto e tutti, tranne ovviamente contro chi ha la decenza di ospitarli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Dicembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Credo sia uno dei peggiori forum esistenti. C'è gente ritardata, boh, contenti loro.



Ieri i simpaticoni sono venuti in diretta nella Live


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Dicembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Il mio amico:"La uefa vi prepara una strangata. Come l'Atletico: 2 anni senza mercato e fuori dalle coppe. Nom avete il cash"*



Spettacolare, peccato che il ritardato cartonato non conosca la differenza tra UEFA e FIFA


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Ho visto che ci quotano, 
sono veramente tristi, ma veramente eh...
secondo me si eccitano a vicenda ridendo e scherzando sulle nostre argomentazioni...

quando mi fanno schifo


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ho visto che ci quotano,
> sono veramente tristi, ma veramente eh...
> secondo me si eccitano a vicenda ridendo e scherzando sulle nostre argomentazioni...
> 
> quando mi fanno schifo


Si ma il massimo lo danno contro noi...sono arrivati a scannarsi tra di loro perché nessuno di loro deve comprare una fiat per non alimentare agnelli. Stanno veramente male


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2018)

L'interista medio è un animale mitologico, roba rara. Crede di essere tifoso di una squadra leggendaria e snobba qualsiasi altro team. Da sempre ritiene il Milan una squadretta nonostante abbia vinto molti più trofei della loro compagine e dettato legge in Europa per decenni. Con un bipede del genere cosa vuoi ragionare? Sono stati capaci di ritenere una ladrata la vittoria del Milan sul Parma. Per cosa non si sa, aldilà del loro recente e clamoroso "ratto di Roma". Vanno compiatiti. Perdenti nel DNA.


----------



## AndresTh98 (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vi quotano per prendervi in giro
> Cosi come fanno con noi
> E poi vengono qui a fare le verginelle



Se uno dovesse leggere i commenti che scrivono i vostri nella sezione "circo inda" e farsi un'idea basandosi esclusivamente su quello, stai certo che l'immagine dello juventino medio ne uscirebbe decisamente peggio.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Se uno dovesse leggere i commenti che scrivono i vostri nella sezione "circo inda" e farsi un'idea basandosi esclusivamente su quello, stai certo che l'immagine dello juventino medio ne uscirebbe decisamente peggio.



Pensa che io grandi forum non lo frequento perché non mi piace il loro modo di essere tifosi.
Poi odio gli interisti come tutti gli altri juventini. La quantità di schifo che mi fa l’inter non riesco nemmeno a quantificarla ma poi comunque non vado sui vostri forum a fare l’amichetto  io evito gli interisti a prescindere


----------



## AndresTh98 (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pensa che io grandi forum non lo frequento perché non mi piace il loro modo di essere tifosi.
> Poi odio gli interisti come tutti gli altri juventini. La quantità di schifo che mi fa l’inter non riesco nemmeno a quantificarla ma poi comunque non vado sui vostri forum a fare l’amichetto  io evito gli interisti a prescindere



"ma poi comunque non vado sui vostri forum a fare l'amichetto"
come mai questa precisazione?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> "ma poi comunque non vado sui vostri forum a fare l'amichetto"
> come mai questa precisazione?



Io non parlo di te...poi te lo spiego in privato senza ammorbare nuessuno


----------



## AndresTh98 (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non parlo di te...poi te lo spiego in privato senza ammorbare nuessuno


Ah, ok
Ho chiesto perché non mi risultava.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Dicembre 2018)

Ma anche voi cosa vi aspettate?

Cioè ragazzi gli interisti si possono riassumere in un concetto: complesso di inferiorità.
Sono come i loro amichetti laziali.

Tifano una squadra che è la seconda squadra per importanza nella città di Milano, e badate bene, lo sanno benissimo anche loro.
Non c'è minimamente paragone, per titoli, trofei, storia, blasone, squadre leggendarie, allenatori, presidenti, campagne europee, fenomeni passati in squadra, numero di tifosi, notorietà all'estero...
Sono l'archetipo della "seconda squadra" di una città. Sono il Torino rispetto alla Juve, il chievo rispetto al Verona, l'Everton rispetto al Liverpool, il Betis rispetto al Siviglia. E ripeto, lo sanno benissimo.

Solo che non possono ammetterlo a se stessi, quindi vai di sfottò sulla serie B, di glorificazione del triplete e altre baggianate.
La realtà è un'altra, loro giocano a fare gli sbruffoni ma sono ben consci della nostra superiorità. 
Non esiste interista al mondo che non sappia di essere secondo al Milan.
Il problema è anche che non esiste interista al mondo che lo ammetta 

Fatto sta che mi stanno meno antipatici dei rubentini.
Per me sono un po ' come l'amichetto sfigato che fa casino, che copia i più grandi, si atteggia, si vanta di cose mai successe...
Pensi che sia un poveretto, ma in fondo gli vuoi bene e ti fa sorridere.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma anche voi cosa vi aspettate?
> 
> Cioè ragazzi gli interisti si possono riassumere in un concetto: complesso di inferiorità.
> Sono come i loro amichetti laziali.
> ...



Guarda, credo che tu abbia fatto una descrizione meravigliosa dell’interista medio. Solo però che adesso loro ci credono nelle baggianate che dicono, si sono costruiti una realtà tutta loro dove sono i migliori del mondo


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Guarda, credo che tu abbia fatto una descrizione meravigliosa dell’interista medio. Solo però che adesso loro ci credono nelle baggianate che dicono, si sono costruiti una realtà tutta loro dove sono i migliori del mondo



Io, più che una realtà parallela, la vedo come una grande "pupazzata", per dirla alla Pirandello.
Una recita in maschera che si esaurisce quando tornano a casa la sera.
A quel punto, gli scende addosso tutta la verità, e fa male, molto male.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io, più che una realtà parallela, la vedo come una grande "pupazzata", per dirla alla Pirandello.
> Una recita in maschera che si esaurisce quando tornano a casa la sera.
> A quel punto, gli scende addosso tutta la verità, e fa male, molto male.



Si sono fusi con la loro maschera..


----------



## 7vinte (14 Dicembre 2018)

*Il mio amico:"il rigore era nettissimo. Il Bologna vince,vi fa un ciulo tanto. Cutrone non segna davanti alla porta. Skriniar migliore in Europa"*


----------



## 7vinte (12 Febbraio 2019)

Mi vedo costretto a riuppare questo topic, perché oggi il mio amico si è superato:"Paquetá? Ha dei piedi che non si sa come facciano ad essere così quadrati. Piatek è fuoco di paglia, non sa fare nulla, solo tap in. A differenza di Icardi, è nullo da fuori area e non aiuta la squadra, sta fermo in area. E toglie spazio a Cutrone. È uno da massimo 10 gol a stagione. Vedrete. Il Milan non doveva prenderlo, serviva un cc al posto del ces*o Balayoko, ma non avete i soldi per prenderlo. Se non andate in CL la Uefa vi distrugge, ci sarà un fuggi fuggi".


----------



## 7vinte (12 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi vedo costretto a riuppare questo topic, perché oggi il mio amico si è superato:"Paquetá? Ha dei piedi che non si sa come facciano ad essere così quadrati. Piatek è fuoco di paglia, non sa fare nulla, solo tap in. A differenza di Icardi, è nullo da fuori area e non aiuta la squadra, sta fermo in area. E toglie spazio a Cutrone. È uno da massimo 10 gol a stagione. Vedrete. Il Milan non doveva prenderlo, serviva un cc al posto del ces*o Balayoko, ma non avete i soldi per prenderlo. Se non andate in CL la Uefa vi distrugge, ci sarà un fuggi fuggi".



Dio mio... 

Non l'avessi sentito con le mie orecchio non ci avrei creduto. Mi fanno pena


----------



## Igniorante (12 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dio mio...
> 
> Non l'avessi sentito con le mie orecchio non ci avrei creduto. Mi fanno pena



Io ho smesso di litigarci, tutti quelli che conosco sono dei minorati mentali, calcisticamente parlando.
Aspetto semplicemente maggio/giugno per vomitargli la peggio me**a e portarli ad avere i lacrimoni agli occhi, nel caso gli finissimo davanti.
Come poi qualsiasi persona assennata farebbe, aspettando la fine del campionato, non come loro che a dicembre già ci davano per spacciati e ci sfottevano in lungo e in largo per 7-8 punti di distacco.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Febbraio 2019)

La cosa che mi stupisce degli interisti è che hanno un ossessione che definirei patologica per le finanze del Milan. 

Il livello medio dei loro discorsi è: 

"Gazzidis al ristorante ha preso una bottiglia di acqua minerale, un primo, un secondo, un caffè e un amaro, in tutto è venuto 30 euro...ma il fair play finanziario vale solo per noi?"

"Qualcuno sa dirmi a quanto ammonta l'ammortamento annuo di Tiago Dias?"

"Sono dei criminali, hanno fatto un cash flow dell'1.5% sullo stockpile derivato, non c'è margine per un venture capital, nooo vabbè ma questi sono tecnicamente falliti"

"Sapete quante magliette ha venduto il Milan nel mercato del Laos?"

"Il bitcoin è sceso al 3%, il margine operativo lordo li costringe a fare plusvalenze per almeno 200 milioni secondo i miei calcoli, se non vendono Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Suso, Kessiè, Paquetà, Conti e Chalanoglu questi sprofondano secondo la curva di lorenz"

"Se dopo Djalo e Abanda prendono anche Afwinkde n'Ghalhaal che costa 30.000 euro c'è da scendere in piazza...questi hanno 900 milioni di euro e spendono senza che nessuno intervenga"



Quando parlano delle finanze del Milan me li immagino sempre così:


----------



## koti (12 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi stupisce degli interisti è che hanno un ossessione che definirei patologica per le finanze del Milan.
> 
> Il livello medio dei loro discorsi è:
> 
> ...



È vero, hahahaha


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi stupisce degli interisti è che hanno un ossessione che definirei patologica per le finanze del Milan.
> 
> Il livello medio dei loro discorsi è:
> 
> ...



gran post


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Ma quando giocano in champions loro? Domani o la settimana prossima?? Ah no... ora giocano di giovedì!!


----------



## Igniorante (12 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi stupisce degli interisti è che hanno un ossessione che definirei patologica per le finanze del Milan.
> 
> Il livello medio dei loro discorsi è:
> 
> ...



Ahahahahahahah


----------



## 7vinte (12 Febbraio 2019)

Saluti da Zaniolo


----------



## Davidoff (12 Febbraio 2019)

Io ne conosco un paio con cui si riesce a parlare di calcio in modo abbastanza obiettivo, certo quelli che popolano i loro forum sono ai limiti del patologico. Spero che saremo noi a spodestare i gobbi in futuro, perché l'unica cosa peggiore di veder vincere i ladri è veder festeggiare elementi del genere.


----------



## mark (13 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi stupisce degli interisti è che hanno un ossessione che definirei patologica per le finanze del Milan.
> 
> Il livello medio dei loro discorsi è:
> 
> ...



Ahahaha non c'è cosa più vera


----------



## overlord (13 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi stupisce degli interisti è che hanno un ossessione che definirei patologica per le finanze del Milan.
> 
> Il livello medio dei loro discorsi è:
> 
> ...


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Febbraio 2019)

Dico solo: fegati spappolati


----------



## Maximo (17 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi stupisce degli interisti è che hanno un ossessione che definirei patologica per le finanze del Milan.
> 
> Il livello medio dei loro discorsi è:
> 
> ...



Ahahahah, mi hai fatto morire


----------

